# Divi Village Golf and Beach Resort questions



## KarenL (Nov 13, 2007)

A couple of months ago I booked an RCI exchange into the new Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix. At the time, there was already a review of the new resort on RCI, so it did not occur to me that the resort might not actually be finished. 
Well, I guess the review was bogus, because I got a phone call from RCI last night saying that the entire construction crew has walked off the job, and the new resort will not be finished by our vacation in July.

In the message she left, the RCI rep offered me units at the Divi Village Golf and Beach Resort. I see there are two listed on the TUG reviews: #6881, a new resort, and #4988DW, an older resort. Both are gold crown, but the older one has pretty sorry reviews. I would not even consider going there. I believe the RCI rep is holding units for me at #6881, since she said in her message that the Golf and Beach resort is new.

I would appreciate information on resort #6881, so I can be prepared when I call RCI back. I see it is not on the beach, but are there ocean view units? How far from the beach is it? Also, are there washers and dryers in the rooms? How about plasma TV? (These are things listed for the Beach Villas, my original trade.) Overall, what do you think about the place? We have friends going with us and we were all very excited about my original exchange, and I don't want to spend the money to go if it is less than wonderful.

Thanks 
Karen


----------



## Beachlady (Nov 14, 2007)

*Take the exchange*

Our family was just there, the middle of August, and I just need to write a review.  The units are very spacious and nice.  The pool and beach are great also. There are also hottubs and nice gas grills on the roof, so enjoy!  We would not hesitate in a second to return.


----------



## zzzScuba (Nov 20, 2007)

Grab it.
It's a nice resort.


----------



## Jennie (Nov 26, 2007)

There's a beautiful, large pool at this resort. It's a bit of a walk to the beach, which is across the road. But staff members circle the resort in golf cart type vehicles and take you back and forth to the beach (free service). There is also frequent shuttle service to the Alhambra Casino, about one mile away.  The units are very nice. They remind us of the newer Fairfields. There's a washer and dryer in the unit. We greatly enjoyed our stay there last February. It's in a quiter section of the island, which we liked so much more than the hustle and bustle of the high rise resorts clustered together over by the Marriotts.

I hope you took this one. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jennie (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's a link to their web site. Be sure to click on the "video" logo in the lower left hand corner of the page. 
http://www.diviresorts.com/DiviVillage/index.html


----------

